# Transmisor y receptor AM, pocos componentes



## rperez (Nov 13, 2010)

Buenas este es mi primer post en el foro, y no es mas que para pedir ayuda. Necesito realizar un transmisor y receptor AM para ser usado a manera de walking talkie para un proyecto, al intentar hacerlo con componentes como bobinas principalmente me encontre con el problema que en mi país casi no aparecen estas, entonces kiero saber si alguien me podria recomendar un IC sencillo que me pueda hacer el trabajo. No tiene k ser de mucho alcance unos 10metros como mucho,  y si saben de paginas donde comprarlo. En caso de tener una mejor idea para FM también seria de ayuda. 

GRacias de antemanoo


----------



## Chipchip (Nov 14, 2010)

mira este. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/
Tienes el emisor solo te falta el receptor. Funciona perfe,lo probe.


----------



## AZ81 (Nov 14, 2010)

Chipchip dijo:


> mira este. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/
> Tienes el emisor solo te falta el receptor. Funciona perfe,lo probe.


Si lo lees bien lo quiere en AM, así que ese no le sirve.
Pon en buscar transmisor en AM y te saldrán cosas.


----------



## Chipchip (Nov 15, 2010)

rperez dijo:


> En caso de tener una mejor idea para FM también seria de ayuda.



Mira, lee tu mejor lo que dice


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 5, 2014)

Bueno antes de comenzar el hilo quiero agradecer a los que ayudaron pasándome información y con la recopilación de estos datos obtuve este *receptor de AM*  Que trabaja entre la frecuencia *580* y *1600khz*.Primero al *Lemur* que me recomendó a *Crimson*, a *Daniel lopes* por las cantidad de diagramas que me paso, a *FOGO* por el interés y a *Crimson* por ayudarme con el circuito tanque en especial a con la bobina y por último a *DOSME* que me dio un diagrama de su *TL431* donde siguiendo el hilo de la fuente de tal hoja me llevo a una página Holandesa que esta *alucinante!!!* .
Lo primero que note es que los *tandem comunes* de lo que vienen en los equipos no tiene la calidad de los equipos viejo o sea los *tandem de hierro* con placas de aluminio, segundo que no me fue necesario armar la bobina porque la que viene en las radios son excelente... ojo por ahora, luego que vaya a buscar mis carreteles voy a poner a trabaja el programa de *crimson*. Que no es del él…  es mas yo lo tenía, pero su tutorial me sirvió de mucho  para entender los *85µH* y como usar dicho programa (O sea yo lo tenía para armar bobinas tesla) que se necesitan para la bobina.

En cuanto al amplificador es sencillo es tan solo un *clase A* con un auricular de teléfono si usan un parlante común de 8Ω 250mW. O se quema el parlante, se calienta el transistor o te quedas sin pila a media canción 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(los considero buenos a los de teléfono) lo que tengo que buscar es un arco para armar como tiene que ser al auricular. Las pilas son recargables de un teléfono en desuso o no me acuerdo bien en total el circuito se alimenta a *2.8V*. El *diodo de germanio* que saque de un televisor modelo 78 en desuso y por ultimo los transistores son clásicos *BC548* y *BC328*.

​
Sobre la *toma a tierra* como *la antena* cabe aclarar que son muy importantes porque sin ella notaras como silba, pero bueno eso significa *eureca!!!* por lo menos recepción y cuando le colocas la antena y la masa *Bummmm* suena de fondo las radios... Solo puedo decir que agarre las bandas AM local y las de Mar Del Plata supongo que es por una cuestión de mala antena y poca *ganancia en la amplificación* de señal y sabiendo que este no es regenerativo... por lo que voy a probar dos receptores más uno que me paso *Daniel lopes* y otro que encontré en una página Inglesa que por lo que veo son los que mas circuitos de estos tienen.
Cuando lo finalice subo el diagrama en este momento estoy viendo el tema de poner un capacitor en e la antena… críticas no son bienvenidas sugerencias todas las que quieran 

Saludos. Atte SSTC

posdata: lo que esta tachado es otro circuito que no tiene nada que ver con la radio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

Estimado conpañero SSTC te recomendo mirar ese sitio aca : http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm , hay una infinidad de circuitos relacionados con RF ( transmissón y recepción), seguramente usteds ira gustar .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 5, 2014)

gracias *Daniel*.. Una pregunta estuve probando el capacitor que me recomienda en la entrada de la antena pero no mejora nada por lo cual la saque... lo extraño es que cuando toco con la mano la vaina de el cable mejora un monton la calidad de la señal !!! que pasa y que puedo hacer para mejor esa parte??? y la otra es si es recomendable tal capacitor en la entrada de la antena.



Como esta en las lineas negra es como esta conectado circuito tanque y la antena es un trozo de cable de 2 metros lo que me recomendaron es una antena tipo V invertida (la conozco) el capacitor ese es el que no se que funcion cumple y no se si dejarlo o no

*saludos y gracias nuevamente por la ayuda
*
posdata: la tipo V es la que dibuje con celeste y la coneccion si no me equivoco es como esta con las lineas naranjas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 5, 2014)

Bueno , yo entiendo que lo dibujo celeste es una antena dipolo tipo "V" invertido y como atacaste lo circuito sintonizado de un radio galena con el .
Mi sugerencia es : como la frequencia que quieres recibir es  ondas medias (500Khz hasta 1700Khz) como aclarado por usteds anteriormente , yo conectaria los dos hilos celestes y atacaria la bobina por intermedio de un capacitor ayustable de unos 365pF en serie , no si olvidando de la toma de tierra como estas dibujado arriba. otra sugerencia a tentar es : conecte lo anodo del diodo de germanio en lo extremo final de la bobina y conecte la antena en lo tap de la bobina donde estaba conectado lo anodo del  diodo o mejor canbie lo diodo con la antena ( mirar en miniatura de adjuntos) . bueno hay que tentar hasta obtener mejores resultados de recepción.
Haora  aproveitando lo canbio te dejo aca mas un proyecto de un receptorzito de AM que no necesita de antena externa para recebir emissoras locales o mui fuertes.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 6, 2014)

muitos obrigado *Daniel*.

Voy a probar los diferente configuraciones que me recomienda. El diagrama que que subio es un receptor regenerativo con un fet, pero yo tenia en mente este con transistores que estas una mezcla de uno diagrama que me paso usted y otro que esta en la revista italianas que me paso *FOGO*



Le agradezco un montón por el diagrama y las diferentes conexiones del circuito tanque con la antena tipo V. 

*. . .​*
Por otro lado lo que necesito saber es ¿Como y cual es la mejor forma de armar la antena tipo V? ejemplo: puedo usar alambre de cobre, que tan larga tiene que ser y que tan cerrado tiene que ser el angulo no puedo hacer mucho hasta el miércoles que esta pronosticado que se termine estos días:

​
por lo que hoy a la tarde voy a armarme un regenerativo, que dicen que no necesitan tanta antena ni masa a tierra según lo que lei en los *pdf* que me pasaron 

saludos a todos...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2014)

La antena "V" en realidad es un dipolo con angulo de 90 grados en su vertice, cuja formula de proyecto es : 142,5/F(Mhz) , lo resultado es lo conprimento total de los dos lados sumados. , mira que en Ondas Medias  , esa medida es demasiada larga , asi como en tu caso es solamente para recepción te recomendo enplear un sinples hilo de cubre ayslado o no lo mas largo possible , armado lo mas alto possible en ralación a lo solo , con su dos estremidades bien aysladas con huevo de porcelana vitrificada , esas son mui comunes en instalaciones electricas. Te recomendo tanbien tentar armar lo acoplador de antenas que yo te enviei , ese es mui util para ayudar a mejorar la recepción.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola estimado amigo SSTC te dejo aca un sitio mui bueno con muchos proyectos de receptores AM , FM , Ondas Medias , Ondas Curtas , radios a cristal (incluso para FM) , radios valvulados , transmissores de AM , Antenas , proyectos de transformadores de poder y de audio , amplificadores de audio valvulados , generadores de estereo ,tutoriales ,  etc , etc..........pero nin tudo son colores de rosa , lo idioma es escribido en Italiano ( pero es possible entiender con buena voluntad ).
http://www.leradiodisophie.it/ 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> pero nin tudo son colores de rosa , lo idioma es escribido en Italiano ( pero es possible entiender con buena voluntad ).
> 
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



El idioma no es una frontera si hay animo de comunicarse  muito obrigado *Daniel* 

Saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2014)

Yo recomendo sin dudas algun , vale a peña picar en : "projetti dei lettori" , "radio a cristallo " y "tecnica" , en els hay una infinidad de mui buenos articulos de radio .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 15, 2014)

estaba por armar este diagrama pero mirando note que tiene componente de los cuales ya no son comerciales (no se encuentran en el mercado) por lo que tendré que reformarlas a valores que se encuentren en la actualidad por ejemplos: 

​
*4µF - 4,7µF
2,7MΩ - 2MΩ - 3.3MΩ
2µF - xµF
*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola caro SSTC , quanto a lo capacitor de 2uF ese puede sener canbiado por 2,2uF sin problemas  , lo  transistor Jfet 2n3819 , ese puede sener canbiado por uno BF245 o MPF102 y despues si canbia un poco experimentalmente lo valor ohmico de "R2" de modo lograr un mejor rendimento, quanto  a lo transistor "Q2" ese puede sener canbiado por un BC548 o otro de uso general para audio.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

